# What do you know about Western Saddlery/Big W saddles?



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

From the few I've seen they were decent quality. Can you post a few pics?


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I can't right now, but soon hopefully...


----------

